# Random facts about your fursona(s)



## Arnak (Oct 24, 2019)

I want to know some strange and random facts about your fursonas. Do they have an extra lung, a weird accent or even an evil twin named Bob? Whatever fact or facts you want to share, go ahead.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 24, 2019)

Cherie has no whiskers cause she accidently burned them.


----------



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue almost always has a bottle of Blue Moon beer in his paw. Whenever he is presiding over some religious ceremony, the closer to the end it gets the more antsy he gets, and at the end, he tucks away his ceremony book and, with a flourish, pulls a bottle of Blue Moon from the depths of his religious vestments.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Oct 24, 2019)

my fursona can bounce on his tail like tigger and also on his butt like experiment 520/ Cannonball from Lilo and Stitch the Series


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sabby was born blind in her right eye, which is why she wears an eye patch.
Her hair is also not naturally the colors that it is, it's naturally black. She just likes to dye her hair crazy colors.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Gon and Salus are far stronger than a lot of popular characters world wide, but both of them are sensitive... Very sensitive


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 24, 2019)

Conor keeps his medals somewhere very deep down in his suitcase and only wears them when he has absolutely no choice, and even then often leaves out the military cross.


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

Revan got his partial red fur and scars (which he wears proudly) from being betrayed and his kindness taken advantage of in the past, his blue eyes represent that no matter what adversities life throws at you, always be kind to others, he never gives up, and always is a loyal vicious defender when it comes to his friends!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue has a crystal permanently "attached" to his forehead. His species is not one that normally would have a crystal at all, but he does have a crystal in his head.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)

Nexus is a cyborg who has a mechanical body and an organic heart and brain. When an EMP damages Nexus's electrical power, his biologically enhanced heart has enough energy to keep him running at 50% power efficiency until his electric energy returns, restoring him fully.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 24, 2019)

Arthur has a waistcoat that renders him invisible said coat was made by the Norse God's from long ago by taking scales from the world serpent and forging them with the matter that lies in a black hole inside the center of a dying star 
This coat will also light up with gold inlays when the wearer is threatened


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 24, 2019)

My 'sona can inhale O2 and exhale CO2. Pretty fucking amazing right


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 24, 2019)

Ckiimyir said:


> My 'sona can inhale O2 and exhale CO2. Pretty fucking amazing right


That is fucking dope


----------



## Tyno (Oct 24, 2019)

Mine is YEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 24, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> That is fucking dope


I aim to please


----------



## Punji (Oct 24, 2019)

Punji is almost a total omnivore and can eat just about anything, ranging from raw meat to small pieces of bark.

He is an extremely picky eater however, and will often refuse even prepared meals if they don't appeal to him.


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2019)

He has never been in a plane or a motor vehicle aside from hopping a train in his vagabond days


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 24, 2019)

Tyll'a is missing his right eye, a casualty of a war with a tribe of panthers.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 24, 2019)

Cutter Cat wears a paw pad ear stud in his left ear.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2019)

When he speaks in his language (Portuguese) there's a strong northern accent that makes it sound like he's randomly singing inbetween sentences.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 26, 2019)

Thrashy's neck might be stronger than his arms because of the headbanging ^^


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 26, 2019)

My favorite cereal is fruity pebbles


----------



## Victor-933 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dallgun Tariss lost his lower right leg below the knee during combat on Stonewall. He now uses a biomimetic cyberprosthesis, wired into his nervous system for control and generating power from movement and body heat. Even the Hadeans' advanced medical technologies can't get rid of that phantom pain, though.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2019)

My fursona is a thief in his free time.


----------



## Arnak (Nov 5, 2019)

Ill just insert mine in for you lovelies.

Ricky sixgun... Sixgun isn't his actual last name. It's Kingston

Arnak... Was once human

Aika... Can't read


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2019)

He's embarrassed to admit it but...he doesn't really like tuna much, to the shock of many feline friends.


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

Positron requires elemental hydrogen every now and agian because thats what both fusion reactors on his hips run off of. If he runs low then his system will start siphoning his own blood to extract hydrogen. This costs a lot of energy and can be dangerous overtime


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, and positron expels helium from his reactors every now and agian


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2019)

Like(Grizzlybold): Has multiple stomachs, they're very small and stretch whenever he puts stuff in them, since he can control his acids he just eats stuff to store it rather than carry. Gutpack.

Like4(Protogen): Despite being able to eat food, finds it rather unpleasent and prefers to charge. Rare exceptions are junk food, of course.


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 5, 2019)

Xenith is a B.O.W. that's more afraid of you than you are of him.

i don't know if that counts sooo...


----------



## Arnak (Nov 5, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> Xenith is a B.O.W. that's more afraid of you than you are of him.
> 
> i don't know if that counts sooo...


Its random so it fits


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 5, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Its random so it fits


fair point


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 6, 2019)

Maelstrom has special anatomy for mating underwater.

She is also terrified of heights and hates things with tentacles.


----------



## Metalix (Nov 6, 2019)

he hates the light especially of torches and stuff, but he loves heat


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 6, 2019)

She hates Dobermann pinscher dogs. She isn't scared of them. They make her angry. She refuses to admit why.


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 6, 2019)

Dallas is deaf in his right ear thanks to a negligent discharge.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Nov 6, 2019)

Ash hate the very concept of drinking straws and gets irrationally angry whenever he sees them.

He can't use them because he doesn't have any lips!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 7, 2019)

Altgough he's a monkey, Rimna doesn't find bananas all that delicious. He prefers peaches.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2019)

Since my fursona and I are the same, it should be noted Morticia Addams is our hero.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Nov 9, 2019)

Is always cool in the summer and warm in the winter. No energy source required.


----------



## Positron (Nov 9, 2019)

Much alike me, khaumi my avali boi has a fursona too. And that's positron!


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 9, 2019)

Kai's Canon abilities make him the _Dream Introvet_ 
Chameleon Fur? Dimensional Alteration? 
It's the LIFE!


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

He has immunity to curses, magic, energy based attacks and his muscle memory is incredibly developed to the point of strengthening Everytime he fights and acquiring new styles of battle for him to adopt and adapt himself
He's almost indestructible. He feels little pain and almost doesn't break a sweat anymore but he's immortal
Seems pretty invulnerable right, wrong, he's got a major weakness, his feelings
Break him down emotionally, you've defeated my sona


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> He has immunity to curses, magic, energy based attacks and his muscle memory is incredibly developed to the point of strengthening Everytime he fights and acquiring new styles of battle for him to adopt and adapt himself
> He's almost indestructible. He feels little pain and almost doesn't break a sweat anymore but he's immortal
> Seems pretty invulnerable right, wrong, he's got a major weakness, his feelings
> Break him down emotionally, you've defeated my sona


The other one, Johannes, is the complete opposite 
His aura levels are hugely decreased, he's not immortal and he has suffered from major physical and psychological trauma but he's emotionally fine, he's confident and even tho he's not strong or immortal or got any powers whatsoever, he's still on a better position in life than Gonsalus


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> The other one, Johannes, is the complete opposite
> His aura levels are hugely decreased, he's not immortal and he has suffered from major physical and psychological trauma but he's emotionally fine, he's confident and even tho he's not strong or immortal or got any powers whatsoever, he's still on a better position in life than Gonsalus


Over is a million years old, he defends the multiverse and watches over every living being, Disguises himself as a local and goes to visit every part within, then goes back to watching 
He's my most powerful fursona, but he's lifeless 
He does nothing but watching, he's full of power and ability skills to display and has done nothing with them yet


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Over is a million years old, he defends the multiverse and watches over every living being, Disguises himself as a local and goes to visit every part within, then goes back to watching
> He's my most powerful fursona, but he's lifeless
> He does nothing but watching, he's full of power and ability skills to display and has done nothing with them yet


Surprise to say that my other two sonas prevented two multiverse level interdimensional beings from destroying it while he was nowhere to be found


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 10, 2019)

Conor has bad psychosomatical pain in his hip and he sometimes has to use a walking stick. He tends not to leave his hotel if that happens, cancelling appointments or holding them over the phone because he's too scared to admitting his weaknesses.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Arden deals arms that are not the most legal with my other sona Arthur

Arden act's like a mean old crow and also says he doesn't like to be with others but deep down he enjoys Arthur's company sometimes


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

one of mine is an exe... but they're nice... at times


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

He may have been involved in several Hacks against Banks and Government Websites....


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2019)

He has no breath attack and he recklessly fiddles around with magic from books beyond his understanding.


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Nov 13, 2019)

These are facts about my second "Fursona" (Corpse the Zombie Canine)
Corpse is ageless and immortal, and has some incredible physical abilities. First of all, its ability to regenerate cells rapidly after an injury. In severe injury, it can enter a dormant state where it appears dead.
Second, it has full mental control over its body temperature and heart rate. Again, this takes a lot of energy. If it ramps these up too high for too long, it will enter its dormant state once it's energy crashes.
And when it runs out of energy, it enters a dormant state. It appears dead (no body activity), but it is actually using extra cells to create energy, and this process requires it to be dormant. These stages can last for hours to years.
This is the shortest I can explain it without diagrams or a 5 page essay. I haven't fully figured this out yet. :/


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 13, 2019)

Terry wears half-gloves for protection to delicate hands/front paws. And a black mouth mask for concealing identity. (no idea if it works)

And later Terry started equipping a dual mag pouch for quick minor storage, ended up pairing them with a pair of protection goggles. 

Now it looks like Terry's imitating techwear improperly. See that scarlet collar with a bell? It looks like it doesn't belong, but Terry doesn't care.

Plus, Terry is capable of handling actual firearms, so maybe that kinds fits the fashion? Or..at least the mag pouch.


----------



## TortDoll (Nov 15, 2019)

Dollface regurgitates her eggs into victims, often living


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

Even though rabbits don't actually have toe beans, Gene does anyway because they're fun to draw. His hoodie is always the same rough color as whatever shirt I'm wearing that day. He only has pants when he's full blown anthro, but in his typical chibi style he's pantless Donald Duck style.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2019)

Kit's earliest design was supposed to exist in the Star Fox universe, but that was too restrictive.

Pik the feral birb is intelligent enough not to shit on whatever is underneath him--
he simply doesn't care.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

Cutter Cat normally runs around naked.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Is "secretly" attracted to human males,

Despite having a general/initial attraction to men - I'm (the fursona) considered to be Demisexual.

Has leopard / tiger spots but are only visible in the light,

Sometimes my right eye is dark brown / Almost black - but my left is still white/silvery.

My fangs are sometimes gold instead of a chrome / silver color.

Is practically me IRL, except as a "fursona"..


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 22, 2019)

Sykhein the rat was kicked out by his skaven brethren, as he couldn't bring himself to mate with their females, and as such bedded many of the clanrats in his command. Only the assassin's of clan eshin still communicate with him, as due to his Eldrich mutations, he is way more dangerous than he first appears. Occasionally utilising his unique abilities to take out troubling foes. 

He is technically no longer a skaven, and spends his life aiding the highest bidders and his new clan, the mercanary band known as 'the free creatures of GNAWS', a group of geneticly unique beast races.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Nexus is fluent in speaking and reading Latin. It's his favorite language.


----------



## LeFay (Nov 22, 2019)

LeFay is not his real name. It's a name given to him by his "friends" lets say. He abandoned his original name due to family trouble and life incidents.

Also the white parts of his fur and headfur are dyed. The original color is the same brown as his stripes.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 23, 2019)

Does being part tidepod count


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 23, 2019)

My sona, Alex, has golden pawpads but only on his feet.
His favorite colors are golden, black and purple


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

My Oc is a Dummy Thicc Chiducken (Chicken + Duck) and has gotten stuck in doorways multiple times.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

w  o  w


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Bee careful 

My fursona is basically if kirby was a bird


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

I wish mine could do that!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 29, 2019)

Due to bizarre Elective Monarchy in PLC he was once elected as a king... without knowing it.
Two full of panic days later he abdicated.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Despite the fact my Fursona is dummy thicc ,and has a body like a water balloon.
she can run very fast.But while she's running you'll here her jiggle from a mile away


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

BE FEARED OF THE JIGGLE


----------



## Vulpedrius (Nov 29, 2019)

Vulps is kinda going through an identity crisis. He doesn't even know what species he is.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Vulps is kinda going through an identity crisis. He doesn't even know what species he is.[/QUOTE]

i'm going through a age identity crisis yesterday i felt like i was 40 but i'm not


----------



## AngelBear_OH (Nov 30, 2019)

Likes to simulate baseball games on his computer. Real baseball players in Heaven regularly ask him how they did.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 30, 2019)

uses comunism as a joke to get more food
"comusinom!!;give me 3/4's of your foood!!!".


----------



## Cassi Diamon (Nov 30, 2019)

Diamond has no idea how to Breathe


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

Skye is purebred Dalmatian, but has the long coat gene which isn't super common. It irritates her when people ask what she's mixed with to get the long hair.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Dec 3, 2019)

Poor Skye


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2019)

He enjoys very VERY spicy food.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2019)

Since Nexus is a cyborg, most of his body is synthetic, including his hair. Because his hair isn't organic, it's easier to maintain or shape. Nexus will try different hair styles based on how he feels.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2019)

Despite starting off as a joke. Skittles has grown fond of his new found hobby of being royalty and has decided to make it his thing.

Dresses and all..


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 5, 2019)

I hate them
they hate me
Except for Johannes, the guy is an angel
but....if I were to have a conversation between me and the other three...I would get slapped so hard......they would be ashamed of being my creations
Goddamnit, an extra fact about them
they never apologize


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 5, 2019)

This guy is able to drink entire kettle of vodka without wetting his ears.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 5, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This guy is able to drink entire kettle of vodka without wetting his ears.


pressive


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 5, 2019)

...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 5, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> Elon has a scar on his forehead that he claims to have gotten in an epic battle. In actuality he had a rash as a child that he scratched too much and caused a permanent scar.


Goddamn, My Sona's scars were caused by a flaring meteoric fall 
but those don't hurt at all, now his mental scars, that's a different story


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

Is just a very tall 8'6 elf CLEARLY with no other bloodline.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 8, 2019)

Over trusts nobody 
Salus only has trust for his beloved 
And Gon is too distant... He learnt not to waste his time and effort for those who won't live up for his expectations


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Dec 9, 2019)

Wild is 6.25% domestic cat. She recently discovered this and is keeping it a secret..


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Dec 19, 2019)

Luci lives in an alternate plane of existence where longevity is 100 times greater.

A century is like a year.
A year is like a month.
And the passing of a month is the blink of an eye.


----------



## trivean (Dec 21, 2019)

So I have a bunch of OCs and Sonas, but I'll just stick with Trivean (my main) for now.

Fun facts:

- Trivean is a technological genius and can get carried away when explain some of his inventions.
- Trivean is also a massive nerd, despite him trying to hide it (he fails at it tbh).
- Trivean has a love for cooking and likes to experiment with different flavors and foods.


----------



## Bucky0310 (Dec 21, 2019)

Asher actually has bad vision, so he has to wear glasses at times! He also likes to shop for clothing.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 22, 2019)

It's not unusual for Guifrog to change the lyrics of a song randomly as he hears it. 

_...No use looking for no one else,
Zabiloo, till I find myself~_


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

even though my name is Pepper I can't handle any spicy food...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 5, 2020)

His name translate to "shooting star" but that can reference two things: actual shooting stars and fireworks. Both of which, serve as symbolism for his character.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

La'sari has a scar on her stomach because she was scratched by a chicken as a kitten.
Amethyst the Cerinian STILL lives in Skyrim, even though she's found enough dwarven parts to rebuild her ship. She wants to marry the khajiit named Dar'rassi but she's too scared to ask him...
Dar'rassi wants to marry Amethyst, but is too scared to ask her...
Ra'anna was betrayed during a robbery, over some silly dwarven mask she found.
Misty FrostHeart vanished for quite some time... little does Nowie know, she changed her name La'sari!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 5, 2020)

You know how many people name their sonas with cool sounding names? Sometimes fantastical and with unique surnames? Well I created my sona's name based on real life references.
His name is Jerzy Rysiecki which (after tiny makeover) means simple "Hedhehog-Lynx"


----------



## Dexin (Mar 5, 2020)

Dexin is half alien and painted his hover pack to look like a bumble bee... because he's a nerd.


----------

